
Show HN: Ktab – A better way to bookmark - ksbrooksjr
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/ktab/mlibmgejgeafgacoflmnkekjigookhhl
======
ariosst
New chrome version shows the title of tab when you hover over it.

~~~
ksbrooksjr
True, but you still have to manually hover over each tab.

